# Kayla vs. Viper



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

It was a dark and gloomy morning, but Kayla wanted to go in the pool anyway.









That is, until she came upon the creature known as The Viper.

































Hey! Stop it already!

















I was trying to be nice, but now you got me mad!

















After triumphantly defeating the Viper (in other words, it turned off), Kayla takes a victory lap around the yard (in other words, had the zoomies)


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

LOL that was great!! Thnaks!!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Too funny. You've captured some great action shots. Was that the first time she saw it in action?


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks. No, this wasn't her first time seeing it action just the first time I got it on camera. She actually goes after the viper every time it sprays water out of the pool. That was really what she is jumping at in all the pictures.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots! Kayla sure kicked a$$! 

Where in Socal are you? Can we come and play in your pool?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like Kayla handled that sea monster in your pool with ease. Great shots and thanks for the laugh.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Very cute and funny. They do love water as it is spraying don't they.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

beargroomer: Sure. Kayla would love a swimming buddy! I am in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great pictures! SO funny!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome photos....Kayla sure had that viper under control?? 

Thank you for making me smile :


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL. Go Kayla!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so funny!!!! Bama sits on the steps and watches our pool cleaner. We call our's spot. It is the lady bug.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

you go girl!Show this Viper thing who is the boss!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

HAHAHA!!!! Looks like she scared the big monster away! That was really funny!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures! So funny!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice pictures. Score one for Kayla! Dogs are just so priceless


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You never have to worry about aliens in your pool with that vigilant, brave dog to protect you


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

That was so funny! Would love to cool off in that pool (sigh) since it was 100 degrees yesterday.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

So funny!  Cute story and pictures!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Its a good thing Kayla was there, now you are all safe now from the evil Viper... Great Pictures...


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

wicamnca said:


> beargroomer: Sure. Kayla would love a swimming buddy! I am in the San Fernando Valley.


Cool! Let's get together for a playdate! We're in Valencia, so not too far from SFV at all.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hahaha These photos actually made me LOL at work! They're so cute!! Great job for scaring it away, Kayla!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh funny! I must ask though: what is that thingy? Not at home in the land of swimming pools, I gotta ask..


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pic series!!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Pudden, the viper is my pool cleaner. It goes around the bottom and sides of the pool to vacuum up the debris. Every so often the "tail" shoots water out of the pool and Kayla follows it around so she can try and catch the water as it comes out.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wicamnca said:


> Pudden, the viper is my pool cleaner. It goes around the bottom and sides of the pool to vacuum up the debris. Every so often the "tail" shoots water out of the pool and Kayla follows it around so she can try and catch the water as it comes out.


amazing...it does this all by itself? You must have put a charm on it a la Harry Potter.

Pudden's and my pool is the local beaver pond. It doesn't need any cleaning, since it's always very nice and pristine. The Pudden, however, has been caught in flagranti peeing in the water, and just yesterday a dead beaver floated up (probably a winter casualty) and Mama had to pull it out with a rope and lay it to rest in the bushes.

Heck, we'd love to have a nice swimming pool in the yard. It would be frozen for 8 months/year


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What a great way to keep her entertained...I'm sure she will love to play again with the Viper in the future!!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Buddy thinks our pool cleaner is a MONSTER! He has the same reaction.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Very ver cute!! Mean old Viper, I bet it comes back again!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Very funny! Loved the pictures.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pudden said:


> and just yesterday a dead beaver floated up (probably a winter casualty) and Mama had to pull it out with a rope and lay it to rest in the bushes.


I don't think they make a Viper for that chore, lol.

I just have a little above ground 'pond'....my 'antique' Viper was my daughter with sox on her hands and feet and goggles...I sent *her* in to scrub


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

great pics!!!


----------

